# 08' Nissan Rogue SL AWD



## axflemx (10 mo ago)

Hello Rogue family. My car has sadly died in an unfortunate way where the driver side door won't open from the outside so i am locked out. Im curious to know does anyone know a trick to open the hood so i can charge up my car and unlock the doors without having to spend the extra money on a locksmith?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You could try one of these:








Amazon.com: JHACM Car Unlock Tool Kit 18PC with Non Marring Wedge Bag Pump, Long Reach Grab Tools, Auto Trim Removal Tool - Professional car Lockout kit pop a Lock for All Cars : Automotive


Buy JHACM Car Unlock Tool Kit 18PC with Non Marring Wedge Bag Pump, Long Reach Grab Tools, Auto Trim Removal Tool - Professional car Lockout kit pop a Lock for All Cars: Tool Sets - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Without spending money, it's possible on the Rogue to reach the main starter terminal by jacking the left front and pulling the tire and front half of the wheel well liner. The starter terminal is connected directly to the battery and should "wake up" the locks if you connect a jump box to it. Ground from the jump box can go anyplace on the chassis that's convenient.


----------

